# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Չեմպիոնների Լիգա

## BOBO

Որ ակումբը այս տարի կդառնա Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի հաղթող?

----------


## BOBO

Իմ կարծիքով այս տարի հաղթող կդառնա Ռեալը կամ Ինտերը:

----------


## John

ՉԵԼՍԻՆ

----------


## Հենո

դե ես ու kikin ինչպես միշտ ՌԵԱԼ պիտի ասենք…
Kiki ջան արդեն տեղդ ասեցի էլ չասես…

----------


## Մասսագետ

Խոսքս հիշեք, կամ գերմանական թիմ ա դառնալու կամ Լիոնը:
Չելսին չի դառնա, Չելսիի դեմը առնողներ կլինեն:
Բարսան էլ չի դառնա, կարող ա ընդհանրապես գնա uefa խաղալու:
Ռեալն էլ չի դառնա: Ուժեղացել են իրանք, բայց մի տարի  հետո կարող ա էնքան հավաքված լինեն, որ դառնան: 
Բայց դե էս տարվա հայտնությունը Կոպենհագենն ա, նենց կուզեմ իրանք դառնան ու կարող ա դառնան, է՜:
Արսենալն էլ չի դառնա, իրանց բախտը չի բերում:

----------


## Juventus

Դե պարզա երևի թե որ ակումբը կուզեի լիներ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի հաղթող:
Բայց քանի որ Յուվենտուսը չի կարա ես կուզենայի որ Ինտերը դառնա:
Բայց գրեթե գաղափար չունեմ թե որ թիմը ինչ վիճակում է:

----------


## Լիաննա

ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Կուզեմ Ռոման դառնա կամ Լիոնը

----------


## Guest

> ՉԵԼՍԻՆ


Իհարկե Չելսին :Hands Up:  բայց  դա նրանից չեմ ասում, որ այդ թիմին եմ երկրպագում:

----------


## Tigran.K

hւյս ւնեմ Լիոնը

----------


## Արամ

Ռեալ մադրիդը պիտի դառնա քանի որ հինալի թիմ է դարձել....նիստեռլօյը որ վապշե երեք 4 հա գոլ խփեց...ռեալի երկրպագու չեմ...

----------


## Arsen

Իմ կարծիքով Լիոնն է դառնալու, բայց Կուզեի որ  Inter-ը դառնա

----------


## AMzone

ես միշտ վստահ եմ բարսելոնի վրա…

----------


## Աբելյան

Ուշադրություն!
Այս տուրում. Ռեալ-Լիոն
կուզենայի լսել ձեր կարծիքները:
Իմ կարծիքով 1-1

----------


## Guest

> Ուշադրություն!
> Այս տուրում. Ռեալ-Լիոն
> կուզենայի լսել ձեր կարծիքները:
> Իմ կարծիքով 1-1


Ես կասեի 0-0 :Think:

----------


## Taurus

երևի 1:0

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Չեք կարա ասեք :Think:

----------


## BOBO

> Ուշադրություն!
> Այս տուրում. Ռեալ-Լիոն
> կուզենայի լսել ձեր կարծիքները:
> Իմ կարծիքով 1-1


Երևի 3-1

----------


## Taurus

Champions League - Group E 


 Real Madrid 2 - 2 Lyon  :Smile:  խաղի վերջում Նիստելռոյը 11 մետրանոցը չի իրացնում

 Steaua Bucuresti 1 - 1 Dynamo Kyiv 



 Champions League - Group F 


 Benfica 3 - 1 FC Copenhagen 

  Celtic 1 - 0 Manchester U.  :Smile:  խաղի վերջում Սահան11 մետրանոցը չի իրացնում



 Champions League - Group G 


 CSKA Moscow 0 - 2 FC Porto 

 Arsenal 3 - 1 Hamburger SV 

 երկու խաղն էլ սարքած էին

 Champions League - Group H 


  AEK Athens 1 - 0 AC Milan 

  Lille 2 - 2 Anderlecht 
տուֆտա խումբ ա :Bad:

----------


## Աբելյան

Պորտուի ու ԱԷԿ-ի համար ուրախ եմ:

----------


## Taurus

Levski Sofia 0 - 2 Barcelona 

 Werder Bremen 1 - 0 Chelsea 


Champions League - Group B 


 Spartak Moscow 2 - 2 Bayern Munich 

 Inter Milan 1 - 0 Sporting Lisbon 


Champions League - Group C 


 Bordeaux 3 - 1 Galatasaray 
 ............................7'   S. Sarioglu դեղին 
 22' *[1 - 0]* A. Alonso    
 ..............................45'   H.G. Sas   դեղին

47' *[2 - 0]* L. Laslandes    

...............................49'   J. Inamoto դեղին 

50' *[3 - 0*] J. Faubert    

55'  J. Enakarhira  դեղին 

.................................59'   A. Turan կարմիր 

67'  G.M. Wendell  դեղին 

.................................73' *[3 - 1]*  J. Inamoto  
Դզեց

 Liverpool 2 - 0 PSV Eindhoven 
65' [1 - 0] S. Gerrard    
89' [2 - 0] P. Crouch  
Դեղին, կարմիր չի եղել, 11 մետրանոց չի եղել, տղեքը հելել էին մարզման


Champions League - Group D 


 Shakhtar Donetsk 1 - 0 AS Roma 

Valencia 2 - 0 Olympiakos Piraeus

----------


## Աբելյան

Ժողովուրդ կարողա՞ Ռոման դուրս մնա:

----------


## Guest

> Ժողովուրդ կարողա՞ Ռոման դուրս մնա:


Ոչ մի դեպքում :Think:

----------


## Մանե

ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱՆ ՄԻԱՆՇԱՆԱԿ :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուրվական

Դատե;ով ամեն ինչից, կարծում եմ, որ լավ շանսեր ունի  Չելսին: :Think:

----------


## Taurus

անդամների ճաշակը մանրից բարձրանում ա
Բարսելոնա-10 ձայն:
մնում ա Bremenin Հաղթի:
Բայց Վերդերն էլ վատ թիմ չի , իմ կողմից սիրված թիմերց մեկն ա, ափսոս, բայց դե , եթե բարսան դառնալու ա չեմպիօն , պետք ա տանի:

----------


## Taurus

Եվ այսպես վաղը երեկոյան
Barcelona  - : -  Werder 
ինչ կասեք
ու մի խաղ էլ կա շատ հետաքրքիր
Roma  - : -  Valencia
իմ կարծիքով  երկու խաղն էլ կավարտվի 2:0 հաշվով: :Think:

----------


## Guest

Երկրորդի մասին չեմ կարա ոչ մի բան ասեմ, բայց առաջինը մեծ հավանականությամբ ոչ ոքի կվերջանա, Werder-ը  շատ պինդ թիմ ա: Որ այսօր աշխատավարձ տան հաստատ դնելու եմ ահագին :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

ոչ ոքի?
 :LOL:  հուսա , որ աշխատավարձ վաղն էլ չտան

----------


## Barça

Եթե ոչ մի պատահականություն չխանգարի, ապա իմ կարծիքով Լիոնի Օլիմպիկը

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

ՇԱտ անկանխատեսելի առաջնությունա, համարյա բոլորն էլ լավ են խաղում...
Ահագին անակնկալներ կլինեն հաստատ :Think:

----------


## Լիլիթ10

դե իհարկե Բարսելոնան Ռոնալդինյոի«ս»  գլխաորությամբ իհարկե: :Love:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> դե իհարկե Բարսելոնան


Մալադեց, արդեն երկու գրառում ես կատարել, որից մեկը՝ շատ կարգին :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

իմ կարծիքով`
Barcelona-Werder 2-2
Roma-Valencia 1-0

----------


## Marceille

Barcelona-Werder 3:1
Roma-Valencia 3-0
Bayern-Inter 1:1

----------


## Աբելյան

Ցանկանում եմ Բավարիային որ էսօր Ինտերին 3-0 հաղթի (կամ էլ ավելի խոշոր հաշվով):

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Ցանկանում եմ Բավարիային որ էսօր Ինտերին 3-0 հաղթի (կամ էլ ավելի խոշոր հաշվով):


Էնքան էլ չեմ հավատում, որ կստացվի :Cool:

----------


## kot

ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց 
ԷՍՕՐ ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԸ ԿՐՎԵԼՈՒ Ա ՈՒ ԵՍ ԿԱՐԳԻՆ ՈՒՐԱԽԱՆԱԼՈՒ ԵՄ :Hands Up:  
ԱՇԽԱՐՀՈՒՄ ԱՄԵՆԱՇԱՏԸ ՈՒՐԱԽԱՆՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՀԵՆՑ ԵՏ ՆԵԳՐՈԻԴ ՌԱՍԱԻ ՆԵՐԿԱՅԱՑՈՒՑԻՉ ԹԻՄԸ ԿՐՎՈՒՄ Ա; :Hands Up: 

*Մոդերատորական:* *Ծանոթացեք ակումբի օրենսդրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում ՄԻԱՅՆ ՄԵԾԱՏԱՌԵՐՈՎ գրառումները:*

----------


## Taurus

Բառսելոնան արդեն 2:0 կրում ա 
Ռոնալդինյո 13
Գուդյոնսեն  18 :Hands Up: 
 :Yahoo:   :Aggressive:   :Yes:   :Goblin:   :Good:   :Tease:   :Drinks:   :Clapping:   :Sulel:

----------


## Taurus

CHAMPIONS LEAGUE: Group stage 

Group A 
 Chelsea  2 : 0  Levski 
 Barcelona  2 : 0  Werder  :Tongue:  

Group B 
 Sporting  1 : 3  Spartak :Tongue:  
 Bayern  1 : 1  Inter  :Tongue:  

Group C 
 PSV  1 : 3  Bordeaux :Tongue:  
 Galatasaray  3 : 2  Liverpool  :Sad:  

Group D 
 Olympiakos  1 : 1  Shakhtar 
 Roma  1 : 0  Valencia :Tongue:  

NIGGA-ն Marceille-ը ու ես մարդա մի խաղի հաշիվ գուշակեցինք

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց 



> առաջինը մեծ հավանականությամբ ոչ ոքի կվերջանա, Werder-ը  շատ պինդ թիմ ա: Որ այսօր աշխատավարձ տան հաստատ դնելու եմ ահագին


Հայկ դրել էիր? :Wink:

----------


## Barça

Շնորհավորում եմ, Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուներին.
Երեկ Ռիկարդը  ցույց տվեց, թե ոնց պետքա թիմը մարզել, իսկ տղեքը իրանց դեմ դրված խնդիրը լուծեցին 18 րոպեների ընթացքւմ, իսկ մնացած րոպեների ընթացքւմ խաղում էին բուկմեյկերների համար

----------


## Աբելյան

Ուռռռռաաա! Ռոման էլ ա անցել:

----------


## AMzone

ՈՒՐԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ
Բարսելոնը արեց այն, ինչ պետք է աներ........

----------


## Taurus

CHAMPIONS LEAGUE: Group stage,

Group E   
 Lyon  1 : 1  Steaua 
 Dynamo K.  2 : 2  Real 

Group F 
 FC Kobenhavn  3 : 1  Celtic 
 Manchester Utd  3 : 1  Benfica 

Group G   
 Porto  0 : 0  Arsenal 
 Hamburger  3 : 2  CSKA 

Group H  
 Milan  0 : 2  Lille 
 Anderlecht  2 : 2  AEK

----------


## Անժելիկա

> ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱՆ ՄԻԱՆՇԱՆԱԿ


 :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Angelina

Անկասկած Բարսելոնա          :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ինչ լավ ա ԲԿՄԱ-ն չանցավ: Մի փորձանքից ազատվանք:

----------


## Ֆելո

1/8 դուրս եկան հետևյալ թիմերը

Chelsea, Barcelona
Bayern, Inter
Liverpool, PSV
Valencia, Roma
Lyon, Real Madrid
Man. United, Celtic
Arsenal, Porto
Milan, Lille

ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ :Ok:

----------


## Ուրվական

> 1/8 դուրս եկան հետևյալ թիմերը
> 
> Chelsea, Barcelona
> Bayern, Inter
> Liverpool, PSV
> Valencia, Roma
> Lyon, Real Madrid
> Man. United, Celtic
> Arsenal, Porto
> ...


*Chelsea*, Barcelona
Bayern, Inter
Liverpool, PSV
Valencia, Roma
Lyon, *Real Madrid*
Man. United, Celtic
Arsenal, Porto
Milan, Lille
Տղեք ջան, շնորհավոր, մի քիչ էլ որ ավելացնեք, պետք ա, որ ֆինալում ձեզ տեսնեմ, եթե շուտ չհանդիպեք: :Hands Up:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> *Chelsea*,  *Real Madrid*
> 
> Տղեք ջան, շնորհավոր, մի քիչ էլ որ ավելացնեք, պետք ա, որ ֆինալում ձեզ տեսնեմ, եթե շուտ չհանդիպեք:


Գոռ ջան դու գոնե ջոգում ես ինչ ես ասում :Angry2:  
Ֆինալի մի տեղը արդեն զբաղված է  _Barcelona_-ի կողմից :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

Porto - Chelsea
Celtic - Milan
PSV - Arsenal
Lille - MUnt.
Roma - Lyon
Real M. - Bayern
Bercelona - Liverpool
Inter - Valencia

Առաջին հանդիպունմերը կկայանան 20.02.07, պատասխան խաղերը 06.03.07

----------


## John

Գոհ եմ վիճակահանությունից:

----------


## Barça

Շատ լավ զույգ են
Ռոմա-Լիոն ու Պորտո-Չելսի
ինձ թվումա գոլառատ խաղեր են սպասվում էս զույգերում.

----------


## kiki

իսկ ես այնքան էլ գոհ չեմ...ու միաժամանակ նաև գոհ եմ...մի խոսքով, հուսով եմ լավ կլինի...

----------


## Ուրվական

Մարդ կա՞, որ համոզված ա, որ Ռեալը Բավարիային պարտվելու ա: Եթե այո, առաջարկում եմ վիրտուալ գրազ, որովհետև, համոզված եմ, որ եթե Ռեալը Չելսիի հետ չխաղա, մինչև եզրափակիչ գոնե կհասնի:

----------


## kiki

Ուրվական, իրականում Բավարիան մնում է Բավարիա, առավել ևս որ հիմա վատ վիճակում չի...ես էլ եմ ուզում, որ քո խոսքերը իրականություն դառնան, բայց անհանգստանալ ամեն դեպքում պետք է, մեզ հեչ էլ հեշտ մրցակից բաժին չի ընկել...

----------


## Legolas

Հիշեք խոսքս    Milann  ա դարնալու  Չեմպիոնների Լիգա  ի հաղթող.

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հիշեք խոսքս    Milann  ա դարնալու  Չեմպիոնների Լիգա  ի հաղթող.


Հոպպպ ապեեե, Բարսելոն, Բարսելոն միանշանակ :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> Հոպպպ ապեեե, Բարսելոն, Բարսելոն միանշանակ


ապեեե՜, միանշանակ՞ :LOL:  Միանշանակ դու սխալվում ես, որ միանշանակ բարսելոնն ա :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> ապեեե՜, միանշանակ՞ Միանշանակ դու սխալվում ես, որ միանշանակ բարսելոնն ա


Կապրենք կտեսնեք :LOL:

----------


## Legolas

Milann էն կամանդն ա վոր տղեքը վիզ դրին  Barcelon marcelon չեն նայում  հաղթում են  էթում ա

----------


## Երվանդ

> Milann էն կամանդն ա վոր տղեքը վիզ դրին  Barcelon marcelon չեն նայում  հաղթում են  էթում ա


Դե լավ վերջացրու, մեռան դրանք խաղեր առնելով,դու ավելի լավ մտի վոգ շախմատով մի հատ վիզտ ոլորեմ :LOL:

----------


## John

Իհարկե Չելսին է դառնալու, ի՞նչ Բարսելոն, ի՞նչ Միլան…

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Ժողովուրդ կարողա՞ Ռոման դուրս մնա:


Վա՜յ, էս ին՞չ ես ասում ա՛յ տղա
ROMA  :Yahoo:    ROMA  :Yahoo:    ROMA  :Yahoo:    ROMA  :Yahoo:     ROMA  :Yahoo:

----------


## PygmaliOn

ՌԵԱԼ և* :*

----------


## Աբելյան

*Վալենսիա, հուփ տուր, Ինտերին կուլ տուր!*  :Goblin: 
 :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:

----------


## Ֆելո

> *Վալենսիա, հուփ տուր, Ինտերին կուլ տուր!*


պտի հուփ տա, ձև չունի... թէ հուփ չտվեց, գնալու եմ մարդա 1000/11 դրամ վերցնեմ. կուրսից մեկի հետ գռազ եմ եկել :Wink:

----------


## Barça

Ես հույս չունեմ որ Վալենսիան ինչ որ արդյունքի կհասնի Ինտերի հետ խաղում.
Ինտերը ամենավտանգավոր թիմնա ներկա պահին ՉԼ-ում, ոչ մեկ չգիտի Իտալացիների մտքին ինչա, ու հանկարծ եթե Ինտերը ՉԼ-ի գավաթը տանի պետք չի զարմանալ.
չնայած Ինտերը ում հետ խաղաց ես էտ թիմին եմ բալետ անլու, ես չեմ ուզի որ Չլ-ի գավաթը էս տարվա Ինտերի նման թիմը տանի.

----------


## Taurus

այսօր մեկնարկում է Չեմպիօնների լիգայի 1/8 եզրափակիչը, ժամը 23:30 ին սկսվում են 4 հանդիպում


*...............Celtic  -  AC Milan 
.................Lille  -  Manchester U. 
PSV Eindhoven  -  Arsenal 
.....Real Madrid  -  Bayern Munich*

----------


## PygmaliOn

REAL քեզ տեսնենք :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

*Celtic  0 : 0  Milan 
 PSV  1 : 0  Arsenal 
  Real  3 : 2  Bayern 
  Lille  0 : 1  Manchester United*

----------


## PygmaliOn

Այդպես էլ պիտի լիներ: ՌԵԱԼ ուռՌաա... :Smile: 
Այսօրվա խաղերը
*Barcelona 	- : -	 Liverpool	
Inter 	- : -	 Valencia	
Roma 	- : -	 Lyon	
Porto 	- : -	 Chelsea*

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Երեխեք, էսոր ROMA նա խաղում  VALENCE-ի հետ
 :Clapping:       oleeeeeeee       :Yahoo:

----------


## Egern.net

Իիիինչ ֆուտբոլ էր Ռեալ-Բավարիա: Փոխանցումների 60 տոկոսը սխալ էր, փոխարենը` 5 գոլ:  Շատ սխալ են արել նրանք, ովքեր չեն նայել խաղը:
Իսկ ովքեր որ նայել են. հայեր ջան, Ռաուլի երկրորդ գոլը, որ Հելգիերան գլխով տվեց, ինքն էլ վերջացրեց, պիտի չհաշվեին: Եթե գնդակը կպել էր Ռաուլին (իսկ իրականում կպել էր), ապա նա խախտել էր կանոնները....
Շատ գեղեցիկ էր Բեքհեմի տուգանայինը, երբ Կահնը ուղղակի փայլեց. այս պահերը հեռուստացույցից նկարել եմ ապարատով: Էսօր մի քիչ կմշակեմ, կդնեմ:

Իսկ տեսա՞ք Մանչեսթրի գոլը: Գիգզը Անրիից հո լավ բան չէր սովորի  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Davo'o

> Փոխանցումների 60 տոկոսը սխալ էր


Ո՞վ ա տենց հաշվել…

----------


## PygmaliOn

Լիվերպուլը Բարսելոնային կխեղդի(ես այդպես եմ ուզում  :Think:  )

----------


## Taurus

Իմ կարծիքով բարսան 2:0 կտանի իսկ Ինտեռը 1:0

----------


## Աբելյան

> Երեխեք, էսոր ROMA նա խաղում  VALENCE-ի հետ
>       oleeeeeeee



էսօր Ռոման Լիոնի հետ ա:
Ով ուզում ա թող կրի…  :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Հուսով եմ, որ Էսօր Լիվերը Ռայկարդին "պիվի կղրգի", Իսկ Վալենսիան Ինտերին Բարսելոնի օրը կգցի:
*Լիվերպուլ, հուփ տուր*

----------


## Երվանդ

Բարսելոնա - Լիվերպուլ ---- 3-1
Ինտերը 1-0 կրելու է:

----------


## Egern.net

> Ո՞վ ա տենց հաշվել…


Ոնց որ մեր ֆիզկուլտի դասը լիներ.... բայց դե խաղացողները պրոֆեսիոնալներ էին, ու դա զգացվում էր  :Wink: 

Այսօրվա Բարսա-Լիվերպուլ խաղում կլինի նույն պատկերը, բայց առանց այդքան շատ սխալների (երկու թիմերն էլ համեմատաբար լավ մարզավիճակում են, իսկ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմով չեն զիջում երեկվա մրցակիցներին)

----------


## Array

Բարսելոնա-Լիվերփուլ…Այ էտ խաղ ա լինելու~:Եսօր ով հաղթեց կարող եմ հաստատ ասել,որ չեմպիոն ա լինելու:երկուսն ել գազան թիմեր են:Բայց ,եթե Լիվեն առաջինը խբեց,կարող ա հաղթի էլ,թե չէ հիմնականում պաշտպանվելով ու հակահարձակումներով ա խաղալու,մեկել Կռաուչի գլուխն ա օգտագործվելու:Բարսան էլ արագուրյան վրա,փորձելու է արագ գոլ խբել:Թե հանկարծ տենց եղավ,Լիվեն կարա վեշերը հավգի:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Լիվերպուլի երկրպագու չեմ, դե բայց քանի որ Բարսային չեմ սիրում, դրա համար ԼԻՎԵՐՊՈՒԼ ԱՌԱՋ... մնաց 1 ժամ 20 րոպե.. :Smile:

----------


## Egern.net

Նույն վիճակում եմ ինչ-որ PygmaliOn-ը.



> ԼԻՎԵՐՊՈՒԼ ԱՌԱՋ

----------


## Մանե

Բ Ա Ր Ս Ե Լ Ո Ն Ա :Hands Up:  
Ա       Ռ      Ա     Ջ :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

Բուքմեյքերները հավատում են, որ Բարսան կհաղթի, բայց չեն հավատում, որ երկու գոլով :Think:  , իսկ ես հավատում եմ :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց
ԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ
Վերջին պահին հայտնի դարձավ, որ Գուդյոնսենի փոխարեն խաղալու է սավիոլան, ու բուքմեյքերները փոխում են գործակիցները հօգուտ Բարսայի, հրաշալի քառյակը նորից միասին է, հարձակման գծում
  20. Deco 
 10. Ronaldinho 
 19. Lionel Messi 
 22. Javier Saviola 
 :Hands Up:

----------


## Egern.net

Ժողովուրդ, մրցավարները համը հանում են: Արդեն մի քանի սխալ խաղից դուրս են նշանակել..... ախր սենց խաղին հույն մրցավար կդնեն...

----------


## Amaru

Էտ հեչ, կարևորը արդյունքն ա  :Smile:  
Դեռ պատասխան հանդիպումը առջևում ա, մի հուսահատվեք բարսամաններ  :Ok:   :Jpit:

----------


## PygmaliOn

*Barcelona 	1 : 2	 Liverpool	*
Inter 	2 : 2	 Valencia	
Roma 	0 : 0	 Lyon	
Porto 	1 : 1	 Chelsea
Ես ի՞նչ էի ասում… :Wink:  



> Այդպես էլ պիտի լիներ: ՌԵԱԼ ուռՌաա..…

----------


## Egern.net

Կարող ենք ձևակերպել այսպես. Լիվերպուլը արդեն 1/4 եզրափակիչում է, բայց Բարսան դեռ հնարավորություններ է պահպանում դուրս բերել Լիվերպուլին այնտեղից  :Smile: 

Բայց էս Եվրոպայում... չեմ հասկանում.... էլ ուժեղ ու թույլ թիմեր չկա՞ն: Ես ՈՒԵՖԱի UCL predictor-ի մրցույթում պարզվեց մենակ Չելսիի խաղն էի ճիշտ գուշակել.......

----------


## Amarasos

Manchester United-na darnalu :Cool:  ...isk ete voch,apa LION-y! :Smile:

----------


## Հենո

Ժող ջան խի եք էսքան ձայն տվել Բարսային…
Արդեն ԹՌԵԵԵԵԼԱ…

----------


## Taurus

> Ժող ջան խի եք էսքան ձայն տվել Բարսային…
> Արդեն ԹՌԵԵԵԵԼԱ…


Դու Բառսա չես հասկանում, այդ պատճառով հետք չեմ վիճի, թեկուզ երեկ 0:5 էլ կրվեր, մեկա շանսերը 50% ից ցածր չէին լինի :Cool:

----------


## Guest

> թեկուզ երեկ 0:5 էլ կրվեր, մեկա շանսերը 50% ից ցածր չէին լինի


Ռեալ մոտեցեք հարցին, երկրպագելը մի խառնեք իրական հնարավորությունների գնահատման հետ: Էդո ջան, հաստատ բարսելոնի շանսերը հիմա 50% ից ցածր է :Smile:  Շատ դժվար կլինի պատասխան խաղում և այն, որ բարսելոնին կհաջողվի լիվերպուլի դաշտում երկու գնդակ խբել… այն դեպքում երբ լիվերպուլը կսատկացնի խաղը և անգամ 0:0 ից հաշիվը տեղաշարժելը արդեն մեծ խնդիր է… լավ մի նեղվեք բարսելոնի բազմահազար երկրպագուներ, բայց արդեն ամեն ինչ գրեթե վճռված է :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Դու էլ Հենօի խելքի ես:
Հասկացեք, Բարսայի խաղը դա ֆուտբոլ չի, դա թատրոն ա, հո միշտ կատակերգություն չի լինելու, երեկ օրինակ դռամա էր

----------


## Amaru

«Կսատկացնի» ասելով ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես  :Smile:  Լիվերը հաստատ Էնֆիլդում 0:0-ի խաղ չի անց կացնելու... բարսելոնան թռավ ( Հենո (c) )  :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> Հասկացեք, Բարսայի խաղը դա ֆուտբոլ չի, դա թատրոն ա


Էհ՜, բարսելոնի խաղին անիմաստ սիրահարվածներ…  :Sad:  

Անիմաստ աննպատակ ֆուտբոլը բարսելոնի կատարմամաբ ինձ երբեք դուր չի գա: Չկա կայունություն, չկա նպատակ… կա թիթիղություն, կա ինքնասիրահարվածություն…

Վառ օրինակ Գուդյոնսենը :LOL:  կարդին տղա էր, գիտեր իր տեղը ու դերը թիմում, հիմա էլի ֆինտիֆլուշկա ա դարցել :LOL: 

Համ էլ այս քվեարկությունը ամենեվին էլ չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը, ուղղակի մարդիկ լավ չեն կարդացել հարցը: Գրված է՝ ո՞վ է դարնալու չեմպիոնների պիգայի հաղթող, ոչ թե՝ ո՞ր թիմին եք երկրպագում:  :Wink:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Բարսելոնայի երգը երգված է,  թֆու, թֆու, թֆու :Cool:  : Սպասեք մարտի 6-ին և 7-ին:

----------


## Egern.net

Բարսելոնի խաղը թատրոն ա, եթե բեմադրիչ ռեժիսյորը իրան ճիշտ ա պահում: Երեկ Բենիտեսը էնպես կարողացավ բեմադրել իր խաղը, որ իր դերասանները (բարսելոնցիներին ակնհայտորեն զիջող) շարքից հանեցին ամեն մի կատակերգության փորձ:

Իսկ սեփական հարկի տակ այս տակտիկան շատ ավելի հեշտ կաշխատի, ու Ձամբրոտան էլ դժվար թե հնարավորություն ունենա մոտենալ տուգանային հրապարակին.....

----------


## Davo'o

> Ոնց որ մեր ֆիզկուլտի դասը լիներ....


Ձեր դպրոցի տեղն ու ֆիզկուլտի ժամերը կասե՞ս: Աբոնեմենտ կգնեմ ու ամեն անգամ կգամ ձեր խաղերին:
 Իրականում իմ կարծիքով այս շաբաթվա լիգան շաաաատ հաջող էր զուտ ֆուտբոլի որակի առումով, նրա համար չեմ ասում, որ Ռեալը հաղթել է ու Բարսան պարտվել: Այլ իսկական որակյալ ֆուտբոլ տեսանք տարբեր կոնցեպցիաների մարզիչների գլխավորությամբ: Երեւի նաեւ նրանից էր, որ կարոտել էի Չեմպիոնների Լիգան:

----------


## Աբելյան

8 խաղերից ամենակենտրոնականը, անշուշտ, սա էր: Մրցում էին 2004-2005 և 2005-2006 մրցաշրջանների Եվրոպայի ակումբային չեմպիոնները: Բարսելոնայի շանսերը, բնականաբար, ավելի բարձր էին գնահատվում, բայց, Լիվերպուլը, պարզ է որ պարտվելու համար չէր մեկնել ՆոուԿամպ: 
Բարսելոնան խաղում էր 4-3-2-1 դասավորությամբ: Պաշտպանությունում խաղում էին Պույոլը, Մարկեսը, Ձամբրոտտան և Բելետտին, կիսապաշտպանությունում` Դեկուն, Խավին, Մոտտան, որպես առաջ քաշված հարձակվող գործում էր Սավիոլան, նրան թիկունքից օգնում էին Ռոնալդինյոն և Մեսսին: Լիվերպուլը խաղում էր 4-5-1 դասավորությամբ: Պաշտպանությունում գործում էին Արբելոան, Ռիիսեն, Ֆիննանը, Քարրագերը, կիսապաշտպանությունում` Ագգերը, Ջերարդը, Բելամին, Սիսոկոն, Ալոնսոն, միակ հարձակվողը Կույտն էր: Չնայած հանդիպման սկզբում Լիվերպուլը փորձում էր ակտիվություն ցույց տալ, սակայն Բարսելոնան արագորեն տիրեց նախաձեռնությանը և 14-րդ րոպեին բացեց հաշիվը. Ձամբրոտտան գնդակը կախեց դեպի տուգանային հրապարակի կենտրոն, Արբելոան ցատկեց, բայց չհասավ գնդակին, և Դեկուն գլխի հարվածով գրավեց դարպասը: Դրանից հետո խաղի պատկերը չփոխվեց. Բարսան գրոհում էր, իսկ Լիվերպուլը անգամ չէր հակագրոհում: 38-րդ րոպեին Լիվերպուլը ունեցավ իր առաջին գոլային հնարավորությունը. տուգանայինի խաղարկումից հետո Բելամին սուր անկյան տակ գլխով հարվածեց, բայց անհաջող: 5 րոպե անց ուելսցին նորից գլխով հարվածեց: Հարվածը թույլ էր, և Վալդեսը առանց մեծ դժվարության տիրեց գնդակին, բայց գնդակը հատել էր դարպասային գիծը: Դա Ռայկարդի և իր տղաների համար սառը ցնցուղի ազդեցություն ունեցավ: 2-րդ կեսում հյուրերը ավելի համարձակ էին գործում, իրենց կամքը թելադրելով դաշտի տերերին: Հաշիվը նրանց ձեռնտու էր, այդ պատճառով նրանք ուղղակի գնդակ էին պահում, իսկ երբ զգում էին Բարսելոնի ֆուտբոլիստների մոտ գալը, գնդակը փոխանցում էին հետ` Ռեյնային: Սկզբում խաղը ձանձրալի էր: ժամանակ առ ժամանակ անգլիացիները անհանգստացնում էին Վալդեսին: Դրվագներից մեկում Վալդեսը խաղընկերոջ` ոտքով կատարած փոխանցումից հետո ձեռքով վերցրեց գնդակը: Մրցավարը նշանակեց ազատ հարված: Ջերարդի հուժկու հարվածից հետո Վալդեսը ետ մղեց գնդակը դեպի ձախ եզր: Այնտեղից միանգամից հետևեց փոխանցում դեպի Դիրկ Կույտը, որը 3 մետրից բարձր հարվածեց: 73-րդ րոպեին նույն Կույտը հայտնվեց նպաստավոր դիրքում: Նրա հարվածից հետո Վալդեսը ետ մղեց գնդակը: Այն հասավ Մարկեսին, որը գնդակը հեռացնելու անհաջող փորձ կատարեց, այն նվիրելով Բելամիին: Ուելսցին փոխանցեց դեպի Ռիիսեն, որը թնդանոթային հարվածով գրավեց գրեթե անպաշտպան դարպասը: Մինչև խաղի վերջ Բարսան ուներ խաղը փրկելու հնարավորություններ. 2 անգամ իր պահը չիրացրեց Սավիոլան, իսկ Դեկուի` տուգանայինից կատարած հարվածից հետո գնդակը դիպավ դարպասաձողին: Խաղն ավարտվեց 2-1 հաշվով` հօգուտ հյուրերի: Լիվերպուլը հերթական անգամ ցույց տվեց իր կամային բարձր հատկանիշները: Պատասխան խաղում թիմին բավարարում է նույնիսկ ոչ-ոքին:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> էսօր Ռոման Լիոնի հետ ա:
> Ով ուզում ա թող կրի… 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
> Հուսով եմ, որ Էսօր Լիվերը Ռայկարդին "պիվի կղրգի", Իսկ Վալենսիան Ինտերին Բարսելոնի օրը կգցի:
> *Լիվերպուլ, հուփ տուր*


Հա զգացի որ սխալվել եմ, ուղղակի այնքան էի նյարդայնանում, որ շփոթվեցի: Համ էլ ափսոս, որ ՌՈՄԱ ն չաղթետ, շա՜տ էի ուզում... :Sad:

----------


## Egern.net

Նայեք, բայց ահավոր անորակ էին նկարները, հազիվ մի քիչ դզել եմ.
http://image.4amnet.info/gallery/42

----------


## Ambrosine

Ճիշտ է դժվար կլինի, բայց  :Ok:  Ռեալը :Clapping:   կհաղթի: Ամեն դեպքում աշխարհի ամենահզոր թիմն է: Անցյալ տարվա` բարսելոնայի հաղթանակը շատ մեծ  :Angry2:  պատահականություն էր: Ափսոս, որ Ռեալը դուրս էր մնացել, որ մի լավ ջարդ տար դրանց :Black Eye:  :

----------


## Աբելյան

ու՞մ պետք ա ջարդ տար. Արսենալի՞ն թե՞ Լիոնին:

----------


## Աբելյան

էսօր Վալենսիան ու Լիվերպուլը հուփ են տալու 
 :Clapping:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բարսելոնա - Լիվերպուլ ---- 3-1


Լիվերպուլ - Բարսելոնա 1-3 :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

Valencia-Inter 1:1
Liverpool-Barcelona 1:2 :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

իմ կարծիքով

Valencia 1 : 2  Inter  
Lyon  2 : 0  Roma  
Chelsea  2 : 0  Porto  
Liverpool  0 : 3  Barce

----------


## Taurus

Իսկ հիմա ինչ որ եղավ :Sad:  

*Valencia  0 : 0  Inter*  :Sad:  
*Lyon  0 : 2  Roma*  :Hands Up:  
* Chelsea  2 : 1  Porto 
 Liverpool  0 : 1  Barcelona*  :Sad:  

միանգամից երեք ֆավորիտ դուրս մնացին ՉԼ ից

----------


## Davo'o

ԵՐԵԿ 23:45–ից *Չ**ԱՐԻ ՎԵՐՋԸ,* առաջին ալիքով:  :Tongue:

----------


## Amaru

Ինտեեերս  :Shout:   :Cray: 

Թեկուզ Լիվերը անցավ, բաց հաշիվը, ասյպես ասած, խաղի ընթացքը ցույց չի տալիս...

----------


## Աբելյան

Վալենսիան անցավ!!!!!!  :Hands Up:  (համ էլ Ինտերը թռավ)
Ռոման անցավ!!! Վերջ. հիշեք ասածս. Ռոման չեմպիոն ա դառնալու: Արդեն ոչ Լիոն կա, ոչ Բարսելոն, ոչ էլ Ինտեր: Նենց որ, Ռոմայի դեմը էլ խաղ չկա:
Ու, վերջապես, Լիվերն էլ անցավ: Ես կասեի Բարսելոնի բախտը բերեց, որ Գուդյոնսենը մի գոլ կարեցավ խփի: Իսկ Լիվերպուլը ցույց տվեց, որ եթե ուզում ա հաշիվ պահի, կարում ա:

----------


## Barça

հլա, Վալենսիա ու Մենչեսթեր կա, Ռոման դժվար կարենա դիմադրի իրանց, հլա չհաշված Արսենալին, որը իմ կարծիքով էսորա իրա ուղգիրը փայլուն կերպով ձեռք բերելու

----------


## Աբելյան

Սաղը ասում էին Լիոնն ա դառնալու, բայց Ռոման Լիոնին հանեց, վաղը մյուս օրն էլ մնացածներին ա հանելու (դե Ռեալ ա, Մանչեստր ա, Միլան ա):  Լիոնին կրելուց հետո (ու Ինտերի թռնելուց հետո) արդեն Ռոմային հավատում եմ:
*Ռոմա-չեմպիոն*

----------


## Davids

Չեմպիոնների լիգայի գավաթը վերադառնում է Անգլիա, ավելի կոնկրետ՝ Մանչեսթեր... կամ էլ Լիվերպուլ, լավ դեեեե կամ էլ Լոնդոն  :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

Այսօր ևս 4 հետաքրքիր հանդիպում կա
*Milan  - : -  Celtic 
Arsenal  - : -  PSV 
Bayern  - : -  Real 
Manchester United  - : -  Lille*

----------


## Egern.net

1 ժամ մնաց կռվին: Բավարիա-Ռեալ ոչ-ոքի եմ նախատեսում... Գոնե Միլանը մնա... (կյանքումս առաջին անգամ Միլանի կողմից եմ...)

Ես, չգիտեմ ինչի, 1/8-ի սկզբից վստահ եմ, որ չեմպիոնը չի լինելու գրանդ ակումբ: Վալենսիա, Ռոմա, ՊՍՎ... ամենաշատը վերջինին եմ հավատում, չնայած ամբողջ թափով.

* ԱՐՍԵՆԱԼ, ԱՐՍԵՆԱԼ, ԱՐՍԵՆԱԼ.....*

----------


## Egern.net

Ռեալ, Արսենալ, Լիլ: Այս թիմերը համալրեցին անհաջողակների շարքերը...
Ծափահարություններ ՊՍՎ-ին և Միխելին (մրցավար)...

Լրացուցիչ ժամանակ է ընթանում Միլան-Սելթիկ խաղում: Կական արդեն մի հատ հաջողացրեց...

----------


## Taurus

*Milan  1 : 0  Celtic 
Arsenal  1 : 1  PSV 
Bayern  2 : 1  Real 
Manchester United  1 : 0  Lille*

----------


## Barça

Բացի էն որ Արսենալը դուրս մնաց Լիգայից, Թիերի Անրին շատ լուրջ վնասվածքա ստացել ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ էս մրցաշրջանում մենք իրան խաղադաշտում չենք տեսնի

----------


## Guest

Մի քանիվարկյան առաջ կայացավ քարորդեզրափակչի և կիսաեզրափակչի վիճակահանությունը:

Որոշվեցին զույգերը

*Milan vs Bayern
PSV vs Liverpool
Roma vs Man. United
Chealsea vs Valencia*

winner 4 vs winner 2
winner 3 vs winner 1

----------


## John

> Մի քանիվարկյան առաջ կայացավ քարորդեզրափակչի և կիսաեզրափակչի վիճակահանությունը:
> 
> Որոշվեցին զույգերը
> 
> *Milan vs Bayern
> PSV vs Liverpool
> Roma vs Man. United
> Chealsea vs Valencia*
> 
> ...


Շատ մերսի տեղեկացնելու համար Հայկ ջան… համոզվեցի, որ Չելսին է հաղթելու էս տարի :Smile:

----------


## AMzone

Valencia -քեզ տեսնեմ...................

----------


## kiki

իսկ ինձ թվում է Մանչեստրը կամ Վալենսիան կվերցնեն գավաթը...տեսնենք, տեսնենք, ՉԼ-ն միշտ էլ անակնկալներով լի է եղել...

----------


## Աբելյան

Վալենսիայի բախտը չբերեց, բայց թե համոզվել եմ, որ Վալենսիան հեղինակություններ չի ճանաչում: Ֆինալում իմ կարծիքով խաղալու են Ռոման ու Վալենսիան:

----------


## Guest

> …Ֆինալում իմ կարծիքով խաղալու են Ռոման ու Վալենսիան:


Կներես իհարկե, չեմ ուզում նեղացրած լինեմ, բայց որ կարդացի գրառմանտ վերջին հատվածը… չդիմացա… փռթվա :LOL:  հիստերիկա եր մոտս…

----------


## Աբելյան

չէէ Մանչեստրը պետք ա հելնի հա՞:

----------


## Guest

Դե մարդ ես հրաշք կատարվի, ու Ռոման մանչին կրի, բայց երկու անգամ նույն անհավականույունը տեղի ունենալու հավանականությունը ընդանրապես անհավանական է :LOL:  հաստատ Բավարիային կկրվի:

Գրեթե նույն պատմությունն է Վալենսիայի հետ, բայց ընդեղ գոնը թիմ կա…

----------


## Ուրվական

> Շատ մերսի տեղեկացնելու համար Հայկ ջան… համոզվեցի, որ Չելսին է հաղթելու էս տարի


Է, Հովսեփ ջան, թե դու նոր  համոզվեցիր, ես հենց սկզբից հենց ըտենց էլ գիտեի: :LOL:   Չնայած լավ կլիներ եզրափակիչում Վալենսիայի հետ խաղար:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռոման Լիոնին հանեց: Քիչ բան չի. էն Լիոնին, որը Ռեալին սամասուդ էր արել: Հետևաբար, Ռոմային եթե Մանչը մի աչքով նայի, հաստատ կկրվի 2 խաղով:

----------


## BOBO

Ֆինալում խաղալու են  Մանչեստր - Լիվերպուլ  :Think:   կամ էլ Լիվերպուլ - Բավարիա

----------


## Taurus

ըստ բուքմեյքերների, ով կդառնա Չեմպիոնների Լիգաի հաղթող

Չելսի 3.40 
 Մանչեստեր 4.00 
Լիվերպուլ 6.50 
 Միլան 6.50 
Բավարիա 9.00 
Վալենսիա 10.00 
Ռոմա 10.00 
ՊՍՎ 25.00

----------


## Amaru

Էհէէէյ, ի՞նչ Չելսի, իյաաաա... մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներ են ասում... Մանչեստերի վրա չեմ էլ կասկաղում... Էս տարի շատ լՅավն են  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

Valencia-Chelsea խաղում ով կրեց, չեմպիոն ինքնա ըլնելու :Wink:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ըստ հարցման արդյունքների Chealsea-ն պիտի կրի, մնացածը սաղ թռել են  :LOL:

----------


## John

Դեռ կասկածողներ կա՞ն, որ Չելսին է հաղթելու… վաղուց ժամանակն է, որ ՉԼ-ում հաղթենք… Ես հավատում եմ, որ կհաղթի արդարությունը…

----------


## Taurus

April 03 
*Milan  - : -  Bayern  
PSV  - : -  Liverpool * 
April 04 
*Chelsea  - : -  Valencia  
Roma  - : -  Manchester United * 

Պատասխան հանդիպումները՝
April 10 
*Manchester United  - : -  Roma  
Valencia  - : -  Chelsea * 
April 11 
*Liverpool  - : -  PSV  
Bayern  - : -  Milan* 

Խաղերը մեկնարկում են ժամը 23:45

----------


## Davids

Ֆինալ
Լիվերպուլ - Մանչեսթեր
Ով որ հաղթի էլի լավ է))

----------


## electrical_storm

Գիտեի էսօրա Ռոմայի խաղը…ամենաշատը Ռոմայի կողմից եմ իհարկե…
մենակ թե Չելսին կամ Բավարիան չդառնան Չեմպիոն…

----------


## Ուրվական

Չելսիի տղեք, ձեզ տեսնեմ: :Clapping:

----------


## Davo'o

ՉԵԼՍԿԻ ՎՊԻՐՅՈԴ

----------


## Barça

իմ կարծիքով Եզրափակիչը անգլիական ա լինելու, մեկը, համարյա համոզված եմ որ Լիվերպուլնա լինելու, այ էն մյուսը արդեն դժվարա ասել.
չնայած ով էղավ Լիվերպուլի հետ էտել կհաղթի ՉԼ-ն.

----------


## Ֆելո

կամ Ռոմանա ըլնելու, կամ Վալենսիան. համենայն դեպս ես տենց եմ ուզում :Wink:

----------


## kiki

ես էլ Վալենսիա - Լիվեր տարբերակը կուզեի լիներ...ով հաղթի՝ իրեն հալալ ա...

----------


## Աբելյան

ամենակարևոր խաղերը էսօր են:
երեկ.
Միլան-Բավարիա 2-2
ղժամ Միլանի վրա
ՊՍՎ-Լիվերպուլ 0-3
Սկի Բարսելոնը չդիմացավ, ուր մնաց ՊՍՎ-ն էր դիմանալու

----------


## John

ինձ թվումա Չելսի-Վալենսիա 3-1 Ռոմա-Մանչ.Յուն. 3-1… 
ՉԵԼՍԻ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ

----------


## Davo'o

Ինձ թվում է, որ այսօրվա երկու խաղերում էլ դաշտի տերերեն են հաղթելու: Կրկին Ռոմայի մրցակցին են համարում ֆավորիտ, բայց ըստ իս ավելի լավ շանսեր ունի «Ռոման»: Չէ որ այդ թիմում խաղում են մի քանի աշխարհի չեմպիոններ:

----------


## Barça

աշխարհի չեմպիոնը կապ չունի, Հունաստանի հավաքականում էլ խաղում էն սաղ Եվրոպայի չեմպիոնները, ու ինչ? ինչ որ տեղ ինքը ֆավորիտա?
ինչքան հունաստանը էղավ Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն էնքանել Իտալիան աշխարհի չեմպիոնա.

----------


## electrical_storm

Ֆորցա՛ Ռոմա… Ջիալառոսսի ֆառեվվվա՛… Բացի աշխարհի չեմպիոններից այնտեղ խաղում են նաև շատ տաղանդավոր ու երիտասարդ խաղացողներ և նրանց ու աշխարհի չեմպիոմմերի համախմբման արդյունքում խաղը ստացվումա…

պ,ս, Եթե Իտալիայի երկրպագու չեք,պարզապես ասեք չեմ սիրում Իտալիային: Իտալիային հույների հետ համեմատել չի կարելի իմ կարծիքով: Իտալացիներն արժանիորեն աշխարհի չեմպիոն դարձան… ես իրանց ցավը տանեմ…

----------


## Davo'o

«Լիոնն» էլ էիք որոշել,  որ  Ֆրեդ մրեդը աշխարհի չեմպիոններ Տոտտիից ու Պերոտայից ուժեղ են:  Հռոմեացիները ցույց տվեցին, թե ով ով է: Ամեն ինչ ֆուտբոլի դաշտում է որոշվում, ոչ թե «մասնագետների» կարծիքներում: Համոզված եմ, որ նույնն էլ այս զույգում է լինելու: Եթե նույնիսկ որեւէ թիմ երբեւե պատահականորեն դարձել է աշխարհի չեմպիոն, ապա դա հաստատ 2006թ. Իտալիան չէ: Մի խոսքով երեկոյան կհամոզվեք :Smile:  : ՏՈՏՏԻ -ՊԵՐՈՏՏԱ -ԴԵ ՌՈՍՍԻ

----------


## electrical_storm

Ռոմայի խաղի սթայլը նաև կրկին ասում եմ խաղացողների ընտրությունը շատ լավնա ու լավ համագործակցում են…
Չնայած ես Մանչ-ի ֆան էլ եմ,բայց դե Ռոմային իհարկե ավելի եմ սիրում…

Ճի՛շտ է, թող ամեն ինչ որոշվի խաղադաշտում… թող հաղթի ուժեղագույնը… թող հաղթի ՌՈՄԱՆ…

----------


## Աբելյան

էսօր Ֆերգյուսոնը իրա հալը կտենա  :Goblin:  
Ափսոս Պիզարոն (ինչքան գիտեմ) չի խաղալու: Դժվար ա լինելու, բայց թե Ռոման ա կրելու: 
*Forza Magica Roma!!!*

----------


## Barça

> Ֆորցա՛ Ռոմա… Ջիալառոսսի ֆառեվվվա՛… Բացի աշխարհի չեմպիոններից այնտեղ խաղում են նաև շատ տաղանդավոր ու երիտասարդ խաղացողներ և նրանց ու աշխարհի չեմպիոմմերի համախմբման արդյունքում խաղը ստացվումա…
> 
> պ,ս, Եթե Իտալիայի երկրպագու չեք,պարզապես ասեք չեմ սիրում Իտալիային: Իտալիային հույների հետ համեմատել չի կարելի իմ կարծիքով: Իտալացիներն արժանիորեն աշխարհի չեմպիոն դարձան… ես իրանց ցավը տանեմ…


Իտալիայի հավաքականը դուրս գալիս էր մինչև աշխարհի առաջնության Ավստրալիա-Իտալիա խաղը, այ էտ խաղից հետո աչքիցս ընկան, բոլորս էլ երևի հիշում ենք ոնց անցան իրանք Ավստրալիային.
ես համաձայն եմ որ Հունաստանը ու Իտալիան նույն մակարդակի թիմեր չեն, իհարկե Իտալիան մի քանի անգամ ավելի ուժեղ է բայց նույն պատմությունը տեղի ունեցավ, Հունաստանում օլիմպիական խաղերը չձախողվելու պատճառով Հունաստանին սարքեցին աշխարհի չեմպիոն, իսկ իտալիային շատ հայտնի դեպքերի պատճառով սարքեցին աշխարհի չեմպիոն.
սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն ա.

----------


## Davo'o

Ի՞նչ դեպքեր: Կալչիոպոլն ե՞ս ասում:

----------


## Barça

Էն դեպքերը որ մինչև հիմա էլ շարունակվում ա, Իտալիայում անտեսում են ֆուտբոլ խաղը ու դրանով շատ մարդիկ սեփական գրպանն էն լցնում, խաղեր առնելով ու ծախելով.

----------


## Ֆելո

:Bad:  Chelsea
 :Clapping:  Valencia

----------


## electrical_storm

Ռոման կրեեեեց… տեսա՞ք… ապրե՛ն իրանք… :Hands Up:

----------


## Davo'o

Տեսանք: 
Մենակ մի պահ ալիքը փոխեցի, Ռունին գոլ խփեց էտ ընթացքում: Չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել ինչպես հաջողացեց: Ախր  Մանչեսթերը չէր կարողանում խաղալ կարմիր քարտից առաջ էլ հետո էլ: Բոլորին էլ հայտնի է, որ աշխարհի չեմպիոն Տոտտիից գնդակ խլելու միակ ձեւը քացի տալն է: 
Իսկ Վալենսիայի գոլը ֆանտաստիկ էր: Լավ դարպասապահներին միայն այսպես կարելի է անակնկալի բերել: Դարպասապահներն էլ իրենց ցատկերով գեղեցկացնում են գոլերը: Տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ Վալենսիան, եթե մտքին դրեց ում հետ ասես կարող է ոչ ոքի խաղալ: Հիմա էլ «Մեստալիայում» 0-0 են ձգելու՞: Ինչքան կարելի է չարաշահել մրցակցի դաշտում  խփած  գոլի մասին կանոնը եւ առանց հաղթանակների առաջ շարժվել:
Երկու զույգերում էլ դեռ ոչինչ պարզ չէ: Բայց մտածում եմ, որ 2-1ը հարմարավետ հաշիվ է Մանչեսթերի համար:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իտալիայի հավաքականը դուրս գալիս էր մինչև աշխարհի առաջնության Ավստրալիա-Իտալիա խաղը, այ էտ խաղից հետո աչքիցս ընկան, բոլորս էլ երևի հիշում ենք ոնց անցան իրանք Ավստրալիային.
> ես համաձայն եմ որ Հունաստանը ու Իտալիան նույն մակարդակի թիմեր չեն, իհարկե Իտալիան մի քանի անգամ ավելի ուժեղ է բայց նույն պատմությունը տեղի ունեցավ, Հունաստանում օլիմպիական խաղերը չձախողվելու պատճառով Հունաստանին սարքեցին աշխարհի չեմպիոն, իսկ իտալիային շատ հայտնի դեպքերի պատճառով սարքեցին աշխարհի չեմպիոն.
> սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն ա.


լրիվ համաձայն եմ  :Hands Up:  իմ մտքերը քո նիկից :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռոման ա դառնալու էլի  :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բոլորին էլ հայտնի է, որ աշխարհի չեմպիոն Տոտտիից գնդակ խլելու միակ ձեւը քացի տալն է:


Դա'վ,լավ ել , ետի սաչոկների աշխարհի չեմպիոննն է:
մանչին ատում եմ բայց ատելությունս սահման չի ճանաչում ,երբ խոսքը իտալիայի մասին է:
ՄՅ պիրյոդ :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Վալենսիան 0-0 խաղաց` Չելսիին պայքարից հանում ա, ոնց որ Ինտերին լարեց

----------


## Ֆելո

> Ինչքան կարելի է չարաշահել մրցակցի դաշտում  խփած  գոլի մասին կանոնը եւ առանց հաղթանակների առաջ շարժվել:


ես կարծում եմ, որ դա ճիշտ օրենքա. եթե ուժեղ թիմ լինի, հաստատ մրցակցի հարկի տակ մի հատ գոլ կարա խփի. եթե ԳՈՆԵ մի գոլ չի կարում խփի, ուրեմն արժանի չի շարունակել պայքարը, որովհետև համաձանյվեք, որ մրցակցի հարկի տակ խաղալը ավելի բարդա :Wink:

----------


## Rossoner

Բարի օր. Իմ կարծիքով Լիվերպուլը ֆինալումա, ու երեվի կամ Ռոմայի կամ Վալենսիայի հետ կմրցի...

----------


## Աբելյան

լսել եմ Ռոմայի խաղից հետո խփոցի ա եղել

----------


## John

> Պետքա էտ Չելսիին տշել,որ իմանա էտ չուկչա-ալենեվոդը…


ախպեր եթե Չելսի չես սիրում՝ չի նշանակում, որ կարաս վիրավորական արտահայտություն անես իրա հասցեին: Ես է շատ թիմերի չեմ սիրում, բայց էդ մասին ավելի լավա լռել, քան թե քո գրածի կարգի արտահայտություն գրել

----------


## electrical_storm

Ճիշտ ես,ապե՛ր,կներե՛ս… ես վաշե տենց բնավորություն չունեմ, չգիտեմ թե ինչի-ոնց եմ գրել… 
Ես վաշե աբրամովիչին չեմ սիրում,ոչ թե Չելսիին…

Ի՞նչ խթոցիյա եղել Ռոմայի խաղից հետո…

----------


## AntiDrug

Ֆուտբոլասերներ,
մի քանի օր առաջ ռուսական կայքերից մեկում մի հատ լավ հումոր եմ կարդացել, սպասեք Ձեզ էլ պատմեմ.
---
Հարց. ի՞նչ է իրենից ներկայացնում "Չելսի" - "Ռեալ" խաղը:
Պատասխան՝ դա այն է, երբ 2 միլիարդեր դիտում են, թե ոնց են 22 մլիլոնատեր իրենց դեմը մի հատ գնդակի հետեւից վազում:
---
Ձեր սիրելի թիմին՝ միայն հաղթանակ

----------


## Աբելյան

Էսօր կարևոր խաղերն են:
Մաղթում եմ Վալենսիային ու Ռոմային հաջողություններ: Տղեք ձեզ տենամ:

----------


## electrical_storm

Միանում եմ մաղթանքներիդ…

----------


## John

Հույս ունեմ՝ Չելսին ցույց կտա իր իրական ուժը և արժանիորեն կհաղթի… Թող հաղթի ուժեղագույնը…

----------


## Davo'o

> Թող հաղթի ուժեղագույնը…


 այսինքն Չելսին  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

ճիշտն ասեմ ոչ Չելսի եմ սիրում,ոչ էլ հատկապես Վալենսիա,բայց ինձ թվումա ետ խաղը 0-0 ա պրծնելու,կամել լավագույն դեպքում 1-1 ու ավելացված ժամանակ աստված գիտի ինչ կլինի
Ռոմայինել Մանչեստրինել հարգումեմ,ով էլ թռնի լավ չի լինի

----------


## Ֆելո

VALENCIA :Clapping:

----------


## linus

> VALENCIA


forever  :Hands Up:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

Չելսին ու Մանչեսթերը էսոր հուփ են տալու  :Clapping:  
կուզեմ Չելսին կրի որովհետեվ չեմ ուզում վօր Լիվերը Վալենսիայի հետ ընկնի նաղդ կրվողա Չելսիի հետ ելի հույսեր կան 
իսկ Մանչը էսոր քանդուքարափ պիտի անի  :Diablo:   մենակ թե Չգժվեն առաջին խաղի նման խայտառակ ֆուտբոլ խաղան

----------


## Նորմարդ

Հանդիպումը նայելու եմ կոմպիս վրա  :Tongue: 
Որ գոլ-մոլ լինի կաշխատեմ գրել  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հանդիպումը նայելու եմ կոմպիս վրա


չլնի կոմպիտ վրից ավելի լավա երևում հեռուստացույցը :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

Եկեք նորից ու նորից հաջողությունններ մաղթենք մեր շատ սիրելի Չելսիին: Չելսիի տղեք, որ չկրեցիք, ես վաղը ոնց դասի գնամ: :LOL:  Այսինքն, որ կրեք էլ, Նորմարդը չպտի դասի գա, բայց դե ինքը աներես ա, որ Բարսելոնն էլ կրվում էր, ինքը հաջորդ օրը գալիս էր դասի:  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
Չելսի չեմպիոն: :Hands Up:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Չէ տվ տւներ ունեմ  :LOL: 
Լավ չօֆֆտոպենք… :LOL: 
Հեսա Վալենսիան ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ:
Հ.Գ.
Վաղը դաս չունենք ես գործի եմ գնալու, Վալենսիա ԱՌԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱՋ:

----------


## electrical_storm

պայեխալիի....սկսվեեեց…Մանչ-Ռոմա…

----------


## Նորմարդ

Մանչ. Յունայթեդ -- Ռոմա 
1:0 է
Արդեն 2:0 է
Հ.Գ.Սթորմին ցավակցում եմ
Չելսին արդեն 2-րդ դեղինը ստացավ դզեց:Դ
Մանչ. Յունայթեդ -- Ռոմա 
Արդեն 3:0 է
Չե Սթորմին շատ եմ ցավակցում :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

2:0 
18 րոպե  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 29 վայրկյան անց
3:0  :LOL: 
19-րդ րոպե

----------


## Նորմարդ

Ո՞նց չխփեց է:
ՎԱԼԵՆՍԻԱ ԱՌԱԱԱԱԱԱԱՋ

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց
Այ փփեեեեեեեեեեեեեց
Վալենսիա--Չելսի
 1:0
Աչքիս վաղը Ուրվականին չեմ տենալու :LOL: 
Կներեք տեխնիկական խնդիրներ կաին :LOL:  մի քիչ ուշացա
Իսկ մյուս հանդիպումը գնալաով վերածվում է բասկետբոլի :LOL: 
Մանչ. Յունայթեդ -- Ռոմա 
4:0 է
Առաջին խաղակեսը վերջացավ :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Mancheter-Roma 7-1 :Shok:  ,սենց հաշվին դաժը երազում չէի հավատա :Shok:  ,ռմբակոծեց խեղջ Ռոմային :Blink:  ,Մանչ-ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ :Clapping:

----------


## Աբելյան

1. մրցավարը առած էր, խաղն էլ ծախած էր (հետևաբար Ռոման Մանչի հաշվին ահագին հարստացել ա)  :Hands Up:  
2. տուֆտա խաղ էր 
3. Ռոման չեմպիոնների լիգայում էնքան փորձ չունի, ինչքան Մանչը
4. Մանչը Ռոմայից աբիժնիկ էր
5. Կյանքումս չեմ տեսել Ռոմայի նման կամային հատկանիշներով թիմ: Նույնիսկ 6-0-ի վախտ տղեքը չհանձնվեցին ու մի գոլ խփեցին: Չեմպիոններերի լիգայում ես տենց բան չէի տեսել

իսկ եթե լուրջ, Ռոմայից տենց խաղ ոչ մեկ չէր սպասում:

Այ Վալենսիան վաբշե լոմկա էր: 1-0 կրում էր գոնե, Կանիսարեսն էլ վիզ դրած հո չէր խաղում: Ափսոս. գոնե Վալենսիան հելներ:

էէէհ... հենց որ 6-0 դառավ, սկսեցի խնդալ, փոխանակ տխրեմ: Չելսին 2-րդ գոլը խփեց, դրեցի Ռոմայի խաղը, տենամ 7-1 ա: Բացել էր...  Երևի ներվայնությունից... 

Ախր քանի անգամ պետք ա Չելսին նույն սցենարով թմեր հանի.
1-ին խաղ. հակառակորդը խփում ա, Չելսին հավասարացնում ա. 1-1
2-րդ խաղ. հակառակորդը առաջին կեսում խփում ա, Չելսին երկրորդի սկզբում հավասարացնում ա, իսկ վերջի րոպեներին 2-1 ա անում: Տենց էր Պորտուի հետ, տենց էր Վալենսիայի հետ:
Մի խոսքով, մնացին Լիվերը ու Չելսին, չնայած երեկվանից հետո արդեն Լիվերի համար էլ եմ վախում: Կիսաեզրափակիչում. Լիվերպուլ-Չելսի: Բալետ եմ անելու Լիվերպուլին, իսկ ֆինալում` Չելսիին:

----------


## Amaru

«Ռոման» էլ, «Մանչեսթերն» էլ 22 հարված ունեն դարպասին  :Huh:   ::}:   :Wacko: 
Այ տենց Իտալիայի ՖՖ-ին!!!  :Angry2:  
Հիմա նոր կհասկանան, թե ինչ սխալ են արել  :Angry2:  
Բայց դե... ինչպես Madrid-ը ասեց՝ Մանչ- ՉԵՄՊԻՈՈՈՆ  :Clapping:

----------


## electrical_storm

Դե հիմա..կյանքա…սենց էլա լինում… մի խաղի պատճառով չեմ պատրաստվում սիրածս թիմի հասցեին վատ բաներ ասել… համ էլ դե ես Մանչ էլ եմ շաատ շատ սիրում,ինձ ցավակցել պետք չի,այնպես որ… երբ դեռ Ռոնալդուն առաջին անգամ եկավ Մանչ. ես տեսա նրան ու ասեցի, նա կլինի աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ… Ալան Սմիթին էլ եմ շատ սիրում,ափսոս քիչ են թողում խաղա…տենց բաներ…

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

լրիիիիիիիիիիիվ իմ ուզածով էր ոնց որ ես կառավարեի խաղացողներին :Hands Up:  
բայց ինչ ուզում եք ասեք Մոուրինյօին հալալ էր :Good:  
դե Մանչն էլ ոնց  խաղից առաջ էի ասում քանդուքարապ արեց :  Տեսնենք էսօր Լիվերը ինչ կանի : Մեջս մի քիչ վախ կա

----------


## John

Հալալա Չելսիին… ինչ ուզում եք ասեք՝ արժանիորեն հաղթեց… Շեվչենկոն սկսել է գոլեր խփել՝ դա շատ լավ է… Էսիենն էլ ապացուցեց, որ Չելսիի կարևորագույն խաղացորներից մեկնա… Մանչեստրն էլ մեղմ ասած «մառոզ արեց»… Լիվերպուլին հաղթելը դժվար կլինի, բայց ոչ անհնարին… Իսկ եզրափակիչում Մանչեստրի հետ կուզենայի հանդիպեր Չելսին…

----------


## Tumbler

Իսկ ես կասեի. 1-0 կամ էլ 2-0
Համ էլ չեմպիոն դառնալուա կամ Ռեալը կամ էլ բարսան, բայց Ռեալը ավելի Ռեալա

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Այ մարդ երեկ ով տեսավ խաղը. Մանչեստերը լսել եմ  7-1 կրելա.:օ
Խայտառակություն.

----------


## Array

> Իսկ ես կասեի. 1-0 կամ էլ 2-0
> Համ էլ չեմպիոն դառնալուա կամ Ռեալը կամ էլ բարսան, բայց Ռեալը ավելի Ռեալա


 :Lol2:  Էս քանի տարի ես ֆուտբոլից հետ մնացել:Ի~նչ Ռեալ,Ի~նչ բարսա(ափսոս)

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Էսօր Լիվեն ա հաղթելու

----------


## Tumbler

Ես իմ ասածը ասի. Մեկա դառնալուա.

----------


## Array

> Ես իմ ասածը ասի. Մեկա դառնալուա.


Չեմ ջոգում կատակ ես անում,Բարսան ու Ռեալը էլ չկա~ն:Հենց Ռեալիդ քո Բավարիան դուրս թողեց

----------


## Tumbler

Իմը Բավարիան չի այ մարդ, իմը Բայեռնա. Չնայած մոտիկ էր. Համ էլ ինչ անենք որ դուս են թռել, ես էտքանը ջոկում եմ, բայց մեկա Ռեալն ու բարսան ու Ռեալն Հա էլ չեմպիոն կմնան իրենց երկրպագուների համար

----------


## linus

հա լավ հլը Վալենիան կրվավ հասկացանք բա են տուֆտ Գերմանացոնք ընչի կրվան

----------


## Taurus

Այսօր ժամը 23:45 Հ1 ով
*Manchester United  : Milan* 
Թիմերի  նախնական կազմերը

Manchester United 

1. Edwin van der Sar 
 4. Gabriel Heinze 
 6. Wes Brown 
 22. John OShea 
 16. Michael Carrick 
 18. Paul Scholes 
 24. Darren Fletcher 
 7. Cristiano Ronaldo 
 8. Wayne Rooney 
 11. Ryan Giggs 
 14. Alan Smith 

Coach: Alex Ferguson  
Հետաքրքիր է, ահավոր հագեցած կիսապաշտպանություն :Cool:  

Milan 

 1. Dida 
 3. Paolo Maldini 
 13. Alessandro Nesta 
 18. Marek Jankulovski 
 44. Massimo Oddo 
 8. Gennaro Gattuso 
 10. Clarence Seedorf 
 21. Andrea Pirlo 
 22. Kaka 
 23. Massimo Ambrosini 
 11. Alberto Gilardino 

Coach: Carlo Ancelotti 
Ստեղ սաղ նույնն ա
Իմ ակարծիքով 3:1 կվերջանա

----------


## REAL_ist

Ֆլետչեռը երևի աջ պաշտպանա խաղալու,իսկ կիսապաշտպանությունը ոնցվոր միշտա լինելու

----------


## Taurus

չէ, իմ կարծիքով ձա պաշտպան կխաղա, միայն այդ դեպքում է խաղը կենտրոնում  ճիշտ կառուցվում, քանի որ Կարիկը կմնա հենակետային իսկ Սքոլզը՝ Գիգգսի պատճառով լռվցնելու ա խաղը ձախ եզրի հարձակման ժամանակ, այստեղ պետք է արագ պաշտպան, որը կարող է լինել միայն Ֆլետչերը:

----------


## Barça

իմ կարծիքով հագեցած կիսապաշտպանությունը իրա շատ լուրջ իմաստը ունի, Միլանը իմ կարծիքով կենտրոնում ա ավելի շատ խաղալու, իսկ կենտրոնում պետք չի ազատություն տալ Իտալացիներին, բոլորս էլ գիտենք Կակաի հնարավորությունները, հագեցած կիսապաշտպանության միակ նպատակը  Միլանին հակախաղ գտնելն ա.
պարզա որ արագ խաղ չի լինի, էտ պատճառով շատ ճիշտ որոշում ա հագեցած կիսապաշտպանությունը,բայց դե էտի էլ կազդի գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլի վրա, չնայած ֆուտբոլա ամեն ինչել սպասելի ա.

----------


## AMzone

հալալա Մանչեստրին,  դուրս շատ եկավ, լավ խաղեր, շատ ուրախ եմ որ Մանչեստրը կրեց,

----------


## Taurus

Փաստորեն բավականի մոտ էի կանխագուշակել
Այսօր *Chelsea - Liverpool* 
Թիմերի նախնական կազմերը

Chelsea 
1  Petr Cech  
19  Lassane Diarra  
6  Ricardo Carvalho  
26  John Terry  
3  Ashley Cole  
12  John Obi Mikel  
8  Frank Lampard  
4  Claude Makelele  
10  Joe Cole  
7  Andriy Shevchenko  
11  Didier Drogba  
Բալլակը վնասվածք ունի, Կառվալիոն էլ դեռ չի լավացել, բայց խաղում ա :Think:  
Էսյենը բաց ա թողնում

Liverpool

25  Jose Reina  
3  Steve Finnan  
5  Daniel Agger  
23  Jamie Carragher  
6  John Arne Riise  
8  Steven Gerrard  
20  Javier Mascherano  
14  Xabi Alonso  
16  Jermaine Pennant  
18  Dirk Kuyt  
15  Peter Crouch  
 Խաղում ա 4-3-2-1 , այսինքն խուլ պաշտպանություն

Այս խաղը  կասեմ 0:0

----------


## Artsiv

Մեկա Չելսին սաղին կրելու:
Աբրամովիչը արդեն փողերը տվելա Պալտինիին:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Մտավախություն ունեմ, որ Չելսին կկրվի, թֆու, թֆու, թֆու :Read:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Մտավախություն ունեմ, որ Չելսին կկրվի, թֆու, թֆու, թֆու


ուր էր տենց բախտ... :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

*Chelsea 1:0  Liverpool* 

  Joe Cole  29 '  

Կարծում եմ սա այն հաշիվն է, որը ձեռք էտալիս և Լիվերպուլին և Չելսիին :Think:

----------


## Vishapakah

Ինձ Մանչեսթրի հախտանակը տպավորեց, Միլանի նկատմամբ.
Բայց 3:2 հաշվով վստահ չեն՛ կարող ուղեւորվել Իտալիա.
Ամեն դեպքում նվազագույն հաշվով հախտանակն էլ հախտանակ է.

----------


## Egern.net

> *Chelsea 1:0  Liverpool* 
> 
>   Joe Cole  29 '  
> 
> Կարծում եմ սա այն հաշիվն է, որը ձեռք էտալիս և Լիվերպուլին և Չելսիին


ես կասեի. 
Շախմատ. Մոուրինյո-Բենիտես 1-0

----------


## John

Հալալա Չելսի… հաղթելու ենք նաև պատասխան խաղում ու նաև ֆինալում Միլանին  :Smile:

----------


## Rossoner

> Հալալա Չելսի… հաղթելու ենք նաև պատասխան խաղում ու նաև ֆինալում Միլանին


Ֆինալում երեվի կլնեք, բայց այ Միլանին կրելու վրով...
Չե Չելսին շատ ուժեղ թիմա, ամենակարեվորը `նա որ Չելսին կանոնավոր թիմա, բայց եթե Միլանը մտավ ֆինալ(ես չեմ կասկածում) ուրեմն Չելսիի համար շատ դժվարա լինելու... :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Մենակ Նեստան դիդային 50 մետր մոտիկ չթողի գնդակին թե չե գոլ կլնի, մեկե շատ կուզեմ, որ Ջիլաի տեղը ԳՖուրկուֆը խաղա(թեկուզ առանձ ընդգծված հարձակվողի)

----------


## Taurus

Այսօր *Liverpool : Chelsea* 
Թիմերի նախնական կազմերը

25  Jose Reina 
2  Alvaro Arbeloa 
23  Jamie Carragher 
5  Daniel Agger 
6  John Arne Riise 
8  Steven Gerrard 
14  Xabi Alonso 
20  Javier Mascherano 
32  Boudewijn Zenden 
18  Dirk Kuyt 
15  Peter Crouch 

մարզիչ 
 Rafael Benitez 

1  Petr Cech 
20  Paulo Ferreira 
5  Mickael Essien 
26  John Terry 
3  Ashley Cole 
8  Frank Lampard 
4  Claude Makelele 
12  John Obi Mikel 
21  Salomon Kalou 
10  Joe Cole 
11  Didier Drogba 

Մարզիչ 
 Jose Mourinho 

Կարծում եմ 1:0 հիմնական ժամանակում !

----------


## Taurus

ըստ նորությունների Պենանտ ա խաղալու, Լիվերպուլը խաղալու է հարձակվողական, Ինչքան էլ դա հիմարության ա նման :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

Չելսի առաջ :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ըստ նորությունների Պենանտ ա խաղալու, Լիվերպուլը խաղալու է հարձակվողական, Ինչքան էլ դա հիմարության ա նման


աաաաաաաաա չէիր կարում շուտ ասեիր:  :Angry2:  ես Էլ բռնեցի հանեցի դրան թիմիցս: 
հենց նոր թափով հետ բերեցի բայց աջքիս -2 միավոր եղավ  :Angry2:

----------


## Egern.net

Բենիտես - Մոուրինյո 1-0
Ռեյնա - Չեխ 4-1  :Hands Up: 

final - Liverpool-MU  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ապրի Լիվերը. ինչքան շատ եմ իրա խաղերը նայում, էնքան էդ թմին ավելի շատ եմ հարգում: Երեկ էլ արժանի էր ֆինալ դուրս գալուն: Չնայած Չելսին էլ դուրս գար, էլի ոչինչ

----------


## Taurus

> ...Կարծում եմ 1:0 հիմնական ժամանակում !


Արա դե գիտեմ էլի անտերը ինչ եմ ասում  :Hands Up:

----------


## Tumbler

Ժող երեկ ոնց ուրախացա որ Լիվերպուլը կրեց. :Hands Up:  Սկզբից Ագգեռը մի հատ հիանալի գոլ խփեց. Են Դռոգբան էնքան էշ դուս եկավ որ երկու մետրից չկարցավ պուստոյ վառոտին գոլ խփի. :Lol2:  Ղժամ վրեն. :Lol2:  Հիանալի խաղաց ամբողջ խաղը Ռեինան. :Hands Up:  Մի հատ էս Կարեն Գիլոյանը որ երկու հիանալի գրոհներից հետո սենցա անում. Երկու գրոհից էլ գոլի հոտ էր գալիս. :Lol2:  Մեռել էի :Lol2:  :Lol2:

----------


## Taurus

Refree:
Frank De Bleeckere
   AC Milan  0-0  Manchester United 



 AC Milan
1  Dida 
44  Massimo Oddo 
13  Alessandro Nesta 
4  Kakha Kaladze 
18  Marek Jankulovski 
8  Gennaro Gattuso 
21  Andrea Pirlo 
23  Massimo Ambrosini 
22  Kaka 
10  Clarence Seedorf 
9  Filippo Inzaghi 
 Coach: 
 Carlo Ancelotti 


  Manchester United 
1  Edwin van der Sar 
22  John O'Shea 
5  Rio Ferdinand 
6  Wes Brown 
4  Gabriel Heinze 
7  Cristiano Ronaldo 
24  Darren Fletcher 
16  Michael Carrick 
11  Ryan Giggs 
18  Paul Scholes 
8  Wayne Rooney 
 Coach: 
 Sir Alex Ferguson 

երևի 2:1, բայց ես Munch եմ երկրպագելու

----------


## REAL_ist

ինձ թվումա նիչյայա լինելու,երևի 2-2

----------


## Taurus

Milan 3: 0  Manchester United 

   Kaka  11  
  Clarence Seedorf  30  
  Alberto Gilardino  78

----------


## Ֆելո

նախ անցած տարվա նման Milan-Liverpool :Hands Up:  . կարողա էլի 3-3 պրծնի :LOL:

----------


## Tumbler

Ջանաաաաաաաա.:drink Երեկ Միլանը Մանչին 3:0 լց... :Blush:  դե արի ու մի ասա լղեց :Lol2:

----------


## Cesare

Ով կհաղթի LIVERPOOL_ը, թե MILAN_ը

*MILAN ? : ? LIVERPOOL*

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Իմ կարծիքով
                           Լիվեռպուլ 3 : 1 Միլան

Կական ետ մեկը խփելու ա *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## John

> Ով կհաղթի LIVERPOOL_ը, թե MILAN_ը
> 
> *MILAN ? : ? LIVERPOOL*
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> Իմ կարծիքով
>                            Լիվեռպուլ 3 : 1 Միլան
> 
> Կական ետ մեկը խփելու ա *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


ինձ թվումա 1-1 , իսկ պենալներով Միլանը կկրի

----------


## Vahe

չէի սիրում Միլանը, բայց Մանչեստերի հետ էս 2 խաղից հետո եզրափակչում պտի Միլանին բալետ անեմ)

----------


## Tumbler

Իմ կարծիքով Milan-Liverpool 2:1

----------


## Rossoner

Ճիշտն ասած ես չեմ հավատում որ Դիդան Ռեինային կարա պենալներով կրի, բայց հավատում եմ որ Միլանը հիմնական ժամանակում 2-0 կկրի մերսիսայդցիներին :Hands Up:

----------


## Ֆելո

LIVERPOOL վպեռյոդ

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> LIVERPOOL վպեռյոդ


Միլանը թիմ չի  :Ok:

----------


## John

Ինձ թվումա՝ 2-1 Միլաննա կրելու (լրացուցիչ ժամանակում)

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

LIVER _FOREVER 
Լիվերպուլը մոռթա անելու 
Միլանը ինձ թվւմա Կակաի շնորրհիվ ֆինալ հասավ : Որպես թիմ շատ թույլա համեմատած 2005-ի Միլանի հետ ...

----------


## REAL_ist

կուզենամ Լիվերը դառնա,բայց



> Միլանը ինձ թվւմա Կակաի շնորրհիվ ֆինալ հասավ :


կարծում եմ Կակայի շնորհիվ Չեմպիոն կդառնա

----------


## Սերխիո

Կական անտիհերոսն ալինելու ,պենալ չի խփելու :Hands Up: 
Լիվերպուլ  սատկացրու

----------


## Guest

Լիվերպուլը 2:0 կրելու ա:

----------


## Davo'o

Ո՞վ կհաղթի Չեմպիոնների գավաթը: Միլա՞նը, թե Միլանը:  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ո՞վ կհաղթի Չեմպիոնների գավաթը: Միլա՞նը, թե Միլանը:


բեռլուսկոնին ծոծորակը կտեն,բայց գավաթը չի տենա :Angry2: 

Դավ,դու էլ թարգի էլի ետ իտալամոլությունը,Միլանը ով ա եղել իրա քնձռոտ կյանքում ?

----------


## Cesare

[QUOTE=Davo'o;285409]Ո՞վ կհաղթի Չեմպիոնների գավաթը: Միլա՞նը, թե Միլանը:  :Smile: [/QUOTE

Լիվերպուլը  :Smile:

----------


## Barça

Ի դեպ Միլանը Շեվչենկոին հրավիրելա Աթենք ֆինալ նայելու.

----------


## Cesare

Մնաց 3 ժամ 50 րոպե :Smile:

----------


## Roger

Լիվեպուլը կհաղթի:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Քարտիս վրա 85000 ա : Խաղում եմ ամեն ինչ կամ ոչինչ  :Ok: 
Լիվերպուլի հաղթանակի վրա :Cool: 
Ի դեպ էս թիվը գոյացելա ընդամենը 1000 դրամից 2 տարվա ժամանցի արդյունքում  :Ok:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Խաղում եմ ամեն ինչ կամ ոչինչ


գոնե 1000 դրամը թող որ կրված դուս չգաս հանկարծ

----------


## John

> Քարտիս վրա 85000 ա : Խաղում եմ ամեն ինչ կամ ոչինչ 
> Լիվերպուլի հաղթանակի վրա
> Ի դեպ էս թիվը գոյացելա ընդամենը 1000 դրամից 2 տարվա ժամանցի արդյունքում


Գոնե դիր, որ գավաթը կտանի, ոչ թե 90 րոպեում կհաղթի: Բայց դե ճիշտ կանես մի 1000 դնես… կամ չդնես… Մեկա Միլաննա գաաթը տանելու (ինչքան էլ որ չեմ ուզում)… Իսկ Շեվային ջիջիլ են քցում… ի՞նչ արած…

----------


## Egern.net

> Գոնե դիր, որ գավաթը կտանի, ոչ թե 90 րոպեում կհաղթի: Բայց դե ճիշտ կանես մի 1000 դնես… կամ չդնես… Մեկա Միլաննա գաաթը տանելու (ինչքան էլ որ չեմ ուզում)… Իսկ Շեվային ջիջիլ են քցում… ի՞նչ արած…


չէ...  :Cool: 

եթե մի պահ չմտածենք վերջնական ելքի մասին, սպասվում է հրաշալի ֆուտբոլ, որից բոլորս հաճույք ենք ստանալու: Իսկ եթե հանկարծ մտածենք խաղի ելքի մասին.......

*ԼԻՎԵՐՊՈՒԼ*

----------


## REAL_ist

ինձ թվումա անհետաքրքիր խաղա լինելու,90 րոպեում հազիվ 2 հատ գոլ տենանք :Think:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

ժողովուրդ  Միլանի թաղումին բան չմնաց 
իմ կարծիքով 2-1 կամ 1-1 պենալներով օգուտ Լիվերին

----------


## Ուրվական

Լիվերպուլն այսօր այն թիմը չէ, որ հաղթի չեմպիոնների լիգայում: Միլանն էլ էդքան դուրս չի գալիս, բայց ամեն դեպքու, քանի որ այլընտրանք չունեմ, կցանկանամ Միլանը հաղթի: Ի վերջո Միլանի խաղաոճը մոտ է իտալականին, իսկ Լիվերպուլի խաղից ընդհանրապես զզվում եմ: Հաջողություն Միլանին:

----------


## Bergmann

Չէէ Լիվերպուլն ա հաղթելու   :Hands Up:

----------


## Egern.net

*արա լաաաավ, դոշո՞վ............*

----------


## REAL_ist

անարդար աշխարհ   :Sad: 
առաջին տայմ Լիվեր-Միլան 0-1 
տենց էլ գիտեի,Լիվերը ավելի լավա խաղալու,բայց Միլանննա կրելու,հուսով եմ 2 տայմին ու խաղին մտավածությունս չի իրականանա

----------


## Bergmann

Սաղ դեմնա հլը Լիվերպուլը ավելի բարդ խաղեր էլ ա հաղթել նենց որ Լիվերպուլ չեմպիոոոն

----------


## REAL_ist

ՄԻԼԱՆ 2-1 Լիվերպուլ
առաջին տայմում Լիվերը լավ խաղաց,բայց Միլանը 2-րդ տայմում իսկականից վաստակեց Չեմպիոնությունը :Ok: ,տակ չտո արդար հաղթանակ էր,շնորհավորում եմ Միլանի երկրպագուներին

----------


## Shauri

Ապրի Միլանը, իրոք արժանի հաղթանակ էր  :Smile:

----------


## Egern.net

կարծում եմ 1-1 հաշիվը ավելի տրամաբանական էր.....

*ամեն դեպքում, անկեղծ շնորհավորում եմ Միլանի բոլոր երկրպագուներին, հանգիստ տոնեք, ժողովուրդ ջան* (իմ շրջապատում շատ-շատ են Միլանի երկրպագուները)

խաղից առաջ ուզում էի նամակ գրեի Հ1, որ հանկարծ Սլավա Սարգսյանը չմեկնաբաներ: Ներվերս խախտում ա իրա խոսալը...

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
ստատիստիկայի համաձայն ամենաշատը վազեց Պեննանտը... 11868 մ, երկրորդ տեղում Գատուզոն է 11275մ: Երկուսն էլ, գրեթե առանց բացառության, աջ թևում

----------


## dvgray

Ցավակցում եմ Լիվերպուլի  բոլոր իսկական երկրպագուներին  :Sad: : 
Իսկ դատավորը ծախված էր  :Bad: :

----------


## Amaru

Ա դե ոչ մեկ էլ ծախված չէր... Անհետաքրքրագույն խաղ...  Կեսից քնում էի... Պարգևատրումը չեմ նայել. տրամադրություն չէր մնացել:   :Cry:  
* you will never walk alone*

----------


## Աբելյան

ափսոս  :Sad: 

մեկա Լիվերը խաղը ծախելու համար ահագին փողեր ա ստացել

----------


## REAL_ist

> մեկա Լիվերը խաղը ծախելու համար ահագին փողեր ա ստացել


լավ էլի այ ախպեր,իսկականից մտածում ես որ ՉԼ Ֆինալը կարողա ծախվի?
ենել Լիվերի նման պրիստիժնի ակումբբի կողմից,որի երկրպագուները երևի թե ամենա նվիրվածն են,ձև չի,կամ էլ ետ ինչքան պտի տված լինեն?կես միլյարդ? :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

ուղղակի մխիթարում եմ ինքս ինձ  :Smile: 

հետն էլ ով գիտի, կարողա իսկականից խաղը ծախած էր

----------


## linus

ծախված չծախված չգիտեմ, բայց որ Գատուզոն չեմպիոն եղավ հեչ չդզեց

----------


## Amaru

Իսկ գուցե միակ լավ բանն էլ է՞դ ա, որ իմ սիրելի Գատուզոն չեմպիոն դառավ...

----------


## John

Հալալա Միլանին… շնորհավորում եմ Միլանի բոլոր երկրպագուներին… Իսկ Լիվերպու՞լը… չեմ հասկանում, թե ոնցա մինչև ֆինալ հասնում…

----------


## Ֆելո

> Հալալա Միլանին… շնորհավորում եմ Միլանի բոլոր երկրպագուներին… Իսկ Լիվերպու՞լը… չեմ հասկանում, թե ոնցա մինչև ֆինալ հասնում…


ուղղակի հաղթումա մրցակիցներին :Wink: 

Լիվրպուլի համար շատ ցավում եմ, բայց դե Միլանին ու իրա երկրպագուներին շնորհավոր :Smile:

----------


## Armen2008

Քչ մի բան էլ ծախված չէր, պարզապես մոռացել եք թե ով է Միլանը և թե ով է Լիվերպուլը: 
Վերջին տարիներին շատ փչեցին Լիվերպուլի և Չելսիի փուչիկները, սակայն դրանք բախտւիկյան թիմեր են, իսկ Միլանը, Բարսելոնան, Ռեալը, Յուվենթուսը, Բավարիան իրական ուժեղ թիմեր են, որ ցանկացածի հարցերը կարող են լուծել:
Անգլիական ֆուտբոլում ավելի շատ վազվզում են քան ֆուտբոլ խաղում: Իսկական ֆուտբոլը Եվրոպայում դա իսպանական և իտալական ֆուտբոլն է, իսկ աշխարհում + բրազիլական և արգենտինականը: Մնացածը կողքերից կցմցում են: :Cool:

----------


## John

> Վերջին տարիներին շատ փչեցին Լիվերպուլի և Չելսիի փուչիկները, սակայն դրանք բախտւիկյան թիմեր են


ապեր դու ջոգու՞մ ես ինչ ես ասում… կարա՞ թիմը բախտի շնորհիվ վերջին 4 տարում 2 անգամ Անգլիայի չեմպիոն դարնա, 2 անգամ փոխչեմպիոն, 3 անգամ չեմպիոնների լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչ դուրս գա, 4 անգամ Անգլիայի գավաթակիր դառնա…



> Միլանը, Բարսելոնան, Ռեալը, Յուվենթուսը, Բավարիան իրական ուժեղ թիմեր են, որ ցանկացածի հարցերը կարող են լուծել:


ապեր Ռեալի մասին չեմ ուզում խոսամ՝ դուք էլ գիտեք, Բավարիան էս տարի Գերմանիայի ոչ այնքան ուժեղ առաջնությունում 4-րդ տեղ ընկավ…  Եթե մի թիմի չես սիրում՝ չի նշանակում ,որ էդ թիմի մասին անկապ բաներ գրելու բարույական իրավուքն ունես:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

[QUOTE=Armen2008;287061]Քչ մի բան էլ ծախված չէր, պարզապես մոռացել եք թե ով է Միլանը և թե ով է Լիվերպուլը: 
Վերջին տարիներին շատ փչեցին Լիվերպուլի և Չելսիի փուչիկները, սակայն դրանք բախտւիկյան թիմեր են, իսկ Միլանը, Բարսելոնան, Ռեալը, Յուվենթուսը, Բավարիան իրական ուժեղ թիմեր են, որ ցանկացածի հարցերը կարող են լուծել:
Անգլիական ֆուտբոլում ավելի շատ վազվզում են քան ֆուտբոլ խաղում: ]

ախպեր կներես մի բան հարցնեմ  մտածելով ես գրում թե ուղղակի գրում ես
ոնց կարա մի թիմ 3 տարվա ընթացքում 2 անգամ հասնի աշխարհի ամնեաուժեղ ակումբային մրցաշարի ֆինալ բախտի բերումով կարաս բացատրես  
կամ որ էս տարի կիսաեզրափակիչում 4-ից 3-ը անգլիական թիմեր էին էտ էլ եր երեվի բախտի բերումով

----------


## REAL_ist

> ապեր Ռեալի մասին չեմ ուզում խոսամ՝ դուք էլ գիտեք, Բավարիան էս տարի Գերմանիայի ոչ այնքան ուժեղ առաջնությունում 4-րդ տեղ ընկավ…


Բավարկամ ուզումա 8-րդ տեղ լինի,մեկա մնումա Բավարիա,որը Ինտերին լավ չափալախեց ես տարի,Բավարիային կրվելու մեջ ամոթ բան չկա :Wink: ,որ տենց մտածենք Լիվերպուլներ ես քանի տարիա չի դառնում Անգլիայի չեմպիոն,բայց ՉԼ ում Չելսիին ուրդե բռնցնումա դուսա թողում....
իսկ Չելսին հաստատ փուչիկ էր որը փչվեց Աբրամովիչի փողերով,բայց որպես թիմ Չելսիի ուժի մեջ չեմ կասկածում ու ինչի հասել են եսքանի տարիների ընթացքում իրանց խաղով են հասել,սաղ բախտի վրա քցելը անհիմն է

----------


## kiki

ես ավելի հետաքրքիր ու լարված պայքարի էի սպասում...սպասելիքներս չարդարացան...

ինչևէ, շոնրհավորում եմ Միլանի երկրպագուներին...

----------


## Cesare

> ....,որ տենց մտածենք Լիվերպուլներ ես քանի տարիա չի դառնում Անգլիայի չեմպիոն,բայց ՉԼ ում Չելսիին ուրդե բռնցնումա դուսա թողում....


Տենց որ նայես Ռեալին ով 1/8_ում բռնցնում ա դուրս ա թողնում !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Սերխիո

Ընդհանուր հաշվով տարբերություն չկա 1/8 ու 1/2 միջև, բացի շատ գումար աշխատելուց, իսկ դա չնչին բան ա ՌԵԱԼի ու Չելսիի պես ակումբների համար :
ֆինալիստը գոնե պատմության մեջ մնում ա:

----------


## Cesare

> Ընդհանուր հաշվով տարբերություն չկա 1/8 ու 1/2 միջև, բացի շատ գումար աշխատելուց, իսկ դա չնչին բան ա ՌԵԱԼի ու Չելսիի պես ակումբների համար :
> ֆինալիստը գոնե պատմության մեջ մնում ա:


 :Tongue: 
Քո համար չկա իսկ իմ համար շատ մեծ ա !!!!!!!!!!
Իհարկե փողը չէ:
 :Tongue:

----------


## Davo'o

> բեռլուսկոնին ծոծորակը կտեն,բայց գավաթը չի տենա



Կարդա ու ծիածաղի քո ասած հիմարությունների վրա: Ես Լիվերպուլին շատ եմ հարգում եւ ընդհանրապես մեծ ակումբներին մեծ հարգանքով եմ վերաբերվում, բայց աշխահի չեմպիոններին Կույտերով, Պեննանտներով ու Ագգերներով կյանքը ցույց տվեց, որ հեշտ չէ հաղթել:  Ֆորցա Միլանո

----------


## Սերխիո

> Կարդա ու ծիածաղի քո ասած հիմարությունների վրա: Ես Լիվերպուլին շատ եմ հարգում եւ ընդհանրապես մեծ ակումբներին մեծ հարգանքով եմ վերաբերվում, բայց աշխահի չեմպիոններին Կույտերով, Պեննանտներով ու Ագգերներով կյանքը ցույց տվեց, որ հեշտ չէ հաղթել:  Ֆորցա Միլանո


դե հիմա քո անկապ մտքի վրա  ծիծաղա
քալաձեներով, ամբրազիներով ու այլ վեշերով Ջերարդ, Ալոնսո,Կարագեր  հաղթում են միայն ՂԶԻԿ խաղով, ավելի տիպիկ բառ գիտեմ ,պռոստը չեմ գրի :Angry2: 

Մարկո
Ճիշտ ես,  ՉԼ գավաթը չհաղթած թիմի երկրպագուի համար ետ էլ ա բան :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Դավօ'օ <<Ֆորցա Միլան>> գրողը,իրավունք չունի էլ ՀԱԼԱ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ գրելու :Angry2:

----------


## Cesare

> Մարկո
> Ճիշտ ես, ՉԼ գավաթը չհաղթած թիմի երկրպագուի համար ետ էլ ա բան


Ինչ ես ուզում հասկացնես ??????????

----------


## Սերխիո

> Պաշտպան Պաոլո Մալդինին(Միլան),
> Կիսապաշտպան Կլարենս Զեդորֆը(Միլան)


սա արդեն անհամություն է  :Angry2:

----------


## Egern.net

> սա արդեն անհամություն է


համաձայն եմ

բայց, Կական, միանշանակ լավագույնն էր, չնայած, որ ես Միլանի հայտնի հակաերկրպագու եմ  :Smile:

----------


## John

> համաձայն եմ
> 
> բայց, Կական, միանշանակ լավագույնն էր, չնայած, որ ես Միլանի հայտնի հակաերկրպագու եմ


Կակային թող լավագույն կիսապաշտպան տային, իսկ Դրոգբային՝ լավագույն հարձակվող:

----------


## Egern.net

անկեղծ ասած ես էլ էի տենց մտածում, բայց լավագույն հարձակվողի նոմինացիայում 6-ից երկուսն էին նոմինալ հարձակվող....

----------


## Egern.net

Բայց Բարսա-Լիոն շատ ուրախացրեց

----------


## John

*Մոդերատորական:* *Թեման փակվում է: Քննարկումները կշարունակվեն այստեղ՝* 
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=13625

----------

